# PapaCat And I Are Pleased To Announce...



## MammaCat (Apr 10, 2014)

Carl's and Cat's engagement was formalized today!

After a time of uncertainty and challenges, we are pleased to say Carl and Cat have decided that love conquers everything, and they wish to be together.

In a long conversation with them last night, we feel very happy for them both. As you know, we like Carl immensely and it will be an honor to us to call him son. Carl has treated our Cat very carefully, with respect and love, and we could ask for nothing better.

There is no wedding date set as of yet, for there are challenges before them. In July, Cat, Aunty Stela, Carl, Carl's mother (who is a SAINT!), Laki, and Laki's mother (another SAINT!) will be coming here for a month. This will be very much fun, but it will also be a test for Carl and Cat. Carl will have to learn of Catina II and of the businesses, and he is willing to be under under PapaCat's and Nicu's wings to learn about all this.

Carl and Cat have spoken of some wedding plans, and Carl has spoken to Nicu today, who has accepted Carl's request for him to be Carl's best man. Carl has no real uncle or father figure in his life, and since PapaCat will be giving Cat away, he has decided upon Nicu. 

Her engagement ring is beautiful. It's very small and delicate, and Carl put it on her left hand today. I'll let Cat post the picture of it that she sent to us. She won't take it off to photograph it and she thinks she has ugly hands. When I saw this picture, I knew it was perfect.

Congratulations to Carl and Cat, and welcome to our family, Carl. We are very proud of these two young ones!

MammaCat


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 10, 2014)

How exciting MammaCat!  Let me be among the first here to say I wish nothing but the best of everything for the young loves  and much happiness for them and all your family for many years to come!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 10, 2014)

Wonderful news! Congratulations to the young couple!


----------



## CatPat (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you, Mamma! 

We will be a very nice couple, I think. My ring is beautiful and I can not keep my eyes from it.

He is so wonderful!




With love,
~Cat


----------



## jabbur (Apr 12, 2014)

That's wonderful news!  I'm so glad for you and your family.  It will be exciting times!  Having just gone through my son's wedding this past November, I know what is in store for you guys.  Have fun planning and getting to know each other's families.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats to the Cat family!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 13, 2014)

How did I miss this announcement?

Congratulations to both families and all my love to ~Cat and Carl!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2014)

Such wonderful news! Congratulations to Cat, Carl and your families!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 13, 2014)

Such happy news!  Best wishes to Cat and Carl for a long and happy life together.  

Cat, your ring is beautiful.


----------



## CatPat (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you all! 

I do hope Carl is not given to seasickness. That would be a problem, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 18, 2014)

I missed this somehow, too!  I am so happy for you, Cat.  You have truly found love and I believe that both you and Carl are fine people and will have a long and happy marriage.  Your parents have set a good example for you.  Your ring is beautiful!  Best wishes to you.


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 18, 2014)

Congratulations Cat and Carl and to your respective families!

"You come to love not by finding the perfect person, but by seeing an imperfect person perfectly."
- Sam Keen


----------



## CatPat (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you! I'm very happy!

Mamma comes tonight. I can't wait!!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady (Apr 21, 2014)

Congratulations Cat and Carl. I'm wondering how I missed this announcement. I was starting to worry about you guys. Glad to hear the happy news.


----------



## CatPat (Apr 27, 2014)

We are looking of wedding rings now!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Apr 28, 2014)

I've picked my wedding dress! It's too big, but Mamma will tailor it to me.

We like medieval clothing, and here is the site:

Fair Maidens Dress - 100510 by Medieval Collectibles

The chemise is also $65.00 and so I am getting a wedding dress for under $200.00!!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 28, 2014)

That dress is great Cat. Will Carl be wearing medieval clothing too? What about your parents and guests?


----------



## CatPat (Apr 28, 2014)

And our wedding rings! I tried on the sapphire wedding band I had, and we have decided to give that to our children. Carl wanted me to have my own wedding band. 

Mine:





Carl's ring:





My parents and Carl's mother approved of these and my dress! I am so happy!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (Apr 28, 2014)

taxlady said:


> That dress is great Cat. Will Carl be wearing medieval clothing too? What about your parents and guests?



Oh, no. They will wear anything they feel is appropriate. Carl is still working of picking his clothing, but his will be medieval also.

We will marry on the deck of Catina II, and my Uncle Nicu is Carl's sponsor. Our families and friends and our fishing crew will be in attendance. After the wedding, I will lay my flowers upon a grave at the sailor's church in Constanta and we will be hosted at a very nice restaurant, everyone! 

Papa is paying for the meal, and the date will be set when all of us arrive to Romania. We will be married sometime in July! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2014)

CatPat said:


> I've picked my wedding dress! It's too big, but Mamma will tailor it to me.
> 
> We like medieval clothing, and here is the site:
> 
> ...



How exciting, Cat.  You'll look beautiful.  It brings to mind lovely memories of when Glenn and I were married.  I loved my gypsy outfit I wore as my wedding attire.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2014)

I love that dress, ~Cat!!!  Looks like something I would pick.


----------



## CatPat (May 5, 2014)

Thank you!

Uck, so much happening, I'm sorry I didn't see this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (May 5, 2014)

Katie H said:


> How exciting, Cat.  You'll look beautiful.  It brings to mind lovely memories of when Glenn and I were married.  I loved my gypsy outfit I wore as my wedding attire.



May I please see your gypsy outfit, please? I saw of your lovely wedding rings with the sapphires and the diamonds, and those are so beautiful, Katie.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat (May 15, 2014)

Addie asked a question in Laurie's post. Yes, I will wear the small tiara but no veil for my wedding. Mamma asked me to wear it, so I will, for her. She wore it at her wedding to my Papa.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H (May 16, 2014)

CatPat said:


> May I please see your gypsy outfit, please? I saw of your lovely wedding rings with the sapphires and the diamonds, and those are so beautiful, Katie.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




Sorry it's taken me so long to find a picture of my gypsy wedding dress.  Check out this link which shows the exact pattern.  The version I made is shown in the largest picture.  My outfit was done in deep royal blue, royal purple and silver.  I had silver, white and deep purple flowers in my bouquet and in my hair.


----------



## CatPat (May 18, 2014)

Katie H said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long to find a picture of my gypsy wedding dress.  Check out this link which shows the exact pattern.  The version I made is shown in the largest picture.  My outfit was done in deep royal blue, royal purple and silver.  I had silver, white and deep purple flowers in my bouquet and in my hair.



OH MY! I love this, Katie H! This is wonderful!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Mad Cook (May 30, 2014)

CatPat said:


> Thank you, Mamma!
> 
> We will be a very nice couple, I think. My ring is beautiful and I can not keep my eyes from it.
> 
> ...


I missed this when it was posted. What a pretty ring. Congratulations.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 30, 2014)

CatPat said:


> I've picked my wedding dress! It's too big, but Mamma will tailor it to me.
> 
> We like medieval clothing, and here is the site:
> 
> ...


What a lovely dress, Cat. Will you post your wedding photographs for us all to see?


----------

